# A woman did WHAT?!?!



## mikeychunn (Jan 27, 2010)

Found this on the news and I don't know if it's real or not, but you gotta think... WTF WERE THEY THINKING!?

Gave me a laugh though
Stupid Couple


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

Ouch...a saw..


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds like my kinda lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets see what she does with this:












....


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> sounds like my kinda lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about this? 


Spoiler


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, nope, nope. Thats too easy for her. 


maybe this:


Spoiler


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 27, 2010)

haha this is a good thread


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 27, 2010)

That is just some gross shit. Why couldn't they just buy a vibrating sex toy instead of using a saw...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> That is just some gross shit. Why couldn't they just buy a vibrating sex toy instead of using a saw...


the same reason people asphyxiate themselves when they masturbate.....cuz they know I'm watching.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 27, 2010)

Sometimes, you just gotta use what you have...

Just kidding. That's idiotic and stupid. And not to say in the least embarrassing for her.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Sometimes, you just gotta use what you have...
> 
> Just kidding. That's idiotic and stupid. And not to say in the least embarrassing for her.


I don't get WHY she did it...It's just painful.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

OUCH! I doubt she'll be trying any jury-rigged sex toys in the future.  Unless she tries one on the dude.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow I don't think her intention was to have the blade cut through the rubber and into her. Just a guess.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, there was a story at my school about a girl from another school who stole a Test Tube from school and used it to masturbate, her parents came in on her and she closed her legs and it shattered inside her, a fair few internal stitches i heard. Not as bad as a saw but still bad.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some sick stories in this world. I was sure that was a link to a article with a video and I was so afraid to click on it, and I finally built up the guts to click it and it had no video. Thank god, I didn't want to be a wimp because I saw everyone else saying "Gross" and stuff like that, so I assumed they watched something


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> Well, there was a story at my school about a girl from another school who stole a Test Tube from school and used it to masturbate, her parents came in on her and she closed her legs and it shattered inside her, a fair few internal stitches i heard. Not as bad as a saw but still bad.


ahhhh crap! That got a reaction from me. That is one painful story.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 27, 2010)

That has to HURT. Seriously. j-live linked to a couple of vibrators on deal extreme and they are pretty cheap. why not get THEM?


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

This thread is becoming sicker and sicker...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> This thread is becoming *stickyer* and *stickyer*...


fixed!







....I honestly dont know why I'm going on this creep tangent.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 27, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha


----------



## Rayder (Jan 27, 2010)

Speaking of creep, why'd we get rid of the creep slimley?  I liked that one.   It suited me well.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 27, 2010)

aah, never mind


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Speaking of creep, why'd we get rid of the creep slimley?  I liked that one.   It suited me well.


Because it got overused and supposedly "lost its meaning" and people got fed up with other people using it. 

Which is a shame, it's a great smiley. 

That's why I have one hosted on Tinypic.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 27, 2010)

got removed? Yay!


----------



## user0002 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not the most sensible thing to do.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 27, 2010)

mikeychunn said:
			
		

> Found this on the news and I don't know if it's real or not, but you gotta think... WTF WERE THEY THINKING!?
> 
> Gave me a laugh though
> Stupid Couple



They are crazy but good things that they are not seriously injury. I hope its not real but anyway... You think its funny ? Its not nice, man.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? I'm glad I was never caught masturbating  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never use any utilities though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2010)

next time he should just buy 1 of them jack hammer dildos (yes their REAL)


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 27, 2010)

I read they're gonna use a stick of dynamite next, i just hope they don't light the fuse


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 27, 2010)

TYME FOR T3H W33DW4CK3R!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 27, 2010)

Idiocy taken to a whole new level


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 27, 2010)

A classic example of too much porn, and too little sense. There's actually a special adapter made to attach sex toys to reciprocating saws. This guy was just too cheap and too stupid to get one. 
(keywords: sawzall, vac-u-lok) 
It's hard to judge who was more of an idiot though; him for jury-rigging the 'tool' this way, or her for letting him talk her into trying it. 

Hopefully they both learned a lesson.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't people pleasure themselves safely.  Masterbation safety should be taught in sex education, it's an absolute necessity.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

Im thinking this woman might have an official Vaganus.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 27, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> ... Masterbation safety should be taught in sex education, it's an absolute necessity.




It can be scheduled right after "common sense 101"


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That made my day.


----------



## mikeychunn (Jan 28, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> mikeychunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I meant she survived and hopefully she learned a valuable lesson. However, the guy that apparently died when he "horsed" around was truly a sad tale.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 28, 2010)

mikeychunn said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am i not nice? xD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> (keywords: sawzall, vac-u-lok)


I see what you did there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ontopic: Old _new_s, but still, what the fuck was she thinking? She must be related to the horse dude somehow.


----------



## playallday (Jan 28, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Speaking of creep, why'd we get rid of the creep slimley?  I liked that one.   It suited me well.








I see see'z it.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 28, 2010)

Ouch..


----------



## Countbisquit (Jan 29, 2010)

eeew... wtf indeed

I see no reason why people need all this fancy masturbation equipment. I'm quite satisfied with my hand... some people are just crazy


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 30, 2010)

My god, that has to be the most disgusting news I've heard today...


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Jan 30, 2010)

Speaking of sex...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## Emoskater (Jan 30, 2010)

so much fail its almost a win


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 30, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> Well, there was a story at my school about a girl from another school who stole a Test Tube from school and used it to masturbate, her parents came in on her and she closed her legs and it shattered inside her, a fair few internal stitches i heard. Not as bad as a saw but still bad.


Heard that one aswell.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a dumb fuck, should know better than that. what you do is file off the saw edge and put the whole thing into a wooden dowel or even pvc and drill a few holes to attach the blade into the dowel or pvc then fill it with epoxy wait a few days to dry then hollow out the dildo and epoxy onto the pvc/dowel that you have just made wait a few more days then grab a condom and start er up but you should put a potentiometer onto the power so you can start at a very low setting and slowly build.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> What a dumb fuck, should know better than that. what you do is file off the saw edge and put the whole thing into a wooden dowel or even pvc and drill a few holes to attach the blade into the dowel or pvc then fill it with epoxy wait a few days to dry then hollow out the dildo and epoxy onto the pvc/dowel that you have just made wait a few more days then grab a condom and start er up but you should put a potentiometer onto the power so you can start at a very low setting and slowly build.



Sounds like someone has tried this before


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH Tiny T supports crazy sex toys.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 2, 2010)

proof or GTFO


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

You could go to prison just for looking at such proof.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 3, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAH Tiny T supports crazy sex toys.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------

